# An old Turkey trots thru on Turkey Day



## Michael in FtW (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello gang! I'm still alive - but a lot has changed in my life since I  last darkened these hallowed halls. Most of you know I was taking care  of my Step-Mom after Dad passed away and working part time from home  doing support programming for the Bureau of Reclamation in Denver, and  working full time as a Mod here . This is a brief rundown of what has happened since I disappeared. 

Mom  had a stroke and could no longer live alone so I had to find someplace  big enough for the two of us (I found a house across the street from my  #1 son and his family). It took me about 3 weeks to get both of us  packed and moved (Mom was in an extended care facility until I could get  everything done). Although she began to get better after I got her home  she still needed a lot of taking care of (baths, lots of diaper  changes, lots of clothes washing etc.) and then about 6 months later she  stroked out while I was getting her dressed for breakfast one morning. 

Anyway  - a couple of weeks before that I got my last check from the Bureau -  the task was over and I was out of work. Mom just had enough insurance  to cover the funeral and so I was looking for someplace to live, really  cheap and really fast. I wasn't going to be able to find a job easily  because I started having seizures 3-4 years before that were getting  more frequent and never knew when I was going to fall in the floor - I  was afraid to drive (John finally talked me into selling my car and not  trying to drive at all) and only did because I had to take Mom to the  Dr., grocery shop, etc. But, they were getting worse plus I started  having bigger problems with my asthma, my heart started going a little  wonkey when I tried to exert very much and muscle spasms in my chest and  back that made it hard for me to do much. Basically, I was falling  apart and I wasn't quite old enough for Social Security (had to wait a  year to start getting that) or Medicare (just got that this month) and I  was starting to look for a nice cardboard box to call home. 

John  and Carrie helped me with an estate sale and I sold almost everything  Mom and I had - even some stuff I didn't want to sell. And, they invited  me to come live with them - they said they already planned to remodel  and add a room and they could just make it two. So - here I am, and I  don't mind sleeping on the couch until next summer when we remodel and I  finally have a little space to call my own and I can unpack my  cookbooks!

I'm doing much better - haven't had a seizure in  almost 9 months, my asthma is getting closer to being under control, not  as many problems with the ol' ticker having as many funny beats and the  muscle spasms are _almost_ gone since I started on mega-doses of vitamins. 

I  spend most of my time working in John's wood shop (usually up by 6:30,  in the shop by 7 and don't quit until supper, sometimes back after that  until 9-10 - usually 7 days a week) we've been working on getting a  little business going for the past 3 years - mostly scroll saw stuff,  band saw boxes, and we turn stuff on the lathe like pens, bowls, pepper  grinders, etc. Heck, we do a little bit of everything. And, I guess  we're making headway because I've been able to buy stuff we needed but  he couldn't afford before. I hope that before I kick the bucket I can  have helped him get the shop he and I both dream of. 

Now, about  cooking. I really haven't cooked in 3 years. Carrie is a good basic cook  (and a fantastic cake baker) and although I have lost about 40 much needed pounds it isn't because  of her cooking (I've been working on my feet instead of sitting in front  of a computer all day). Every time I have offered to help and cook this  or that it's always one kid doesn't like this, or another doesn't like  that, or the other won't eat that. So, I just sort of gave up on even  trying - I just clean up the kitchen after supper and man the dishwasher  during the day. 

But, I think that is about to change, at least a  little. Something came up at supper 3-4 weeks ago and John said he  wished I would make a quiche again. So, I ordered a couple of quiche  pans (always did want one with a removable bottom and now I had an  excuse - mine got sold in the estate sale) and I went ahead and ordered  me a couple more bread pans (yep, someone got those, too) and another  rolling pin. While Carrie and the kids are at her mother's today I'm  going to mess up the kitchen and make some cinnamon bread! Forgot to get  cheese or I would knock out a quiche, too.

Did I say it was going to be a brief rundown? Anyway, that's about it.

Don't  know how much I'll be able be on here or help anyone until I can get to my stuff  out of the shed but I promise to try to be around a little more - hum,  guess anything would be a little more at this point.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello Michael, pleased to meet you!  I've heard one or two really nice things about you.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi Michael and welcome back. I too have heard good things about you and I have read a few of your older posts. Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## Alix (Nov 28, 2013)

OMG!!! Michael! I'm so happy to see you! When you dropped off the face of the earth we worried about you and I did some searching. There was an obit for someone who sounded a LOT like you and we feared the worst. I'm so glad I was wrong! Welcome back!


----------



## Katie H (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh, Michael, how wonderful to have you back.  As Alix mentioned, we had feared the worst and are so happy to learn you are still with us.

You've had quite a ride and I hope are on the up side now.  You'll probably have a great time messing up the kitchen making the cinnamon bread and an even better time eating it.

I can't remember when you were last here, but I think it's been several years.  In view of that, you may remember me as Katie E.  I was part of the team of Katie E and Buck.  Sadly, Buck died in 2008, which is a whole other story.  Suffice it to say, I'm still here but remarried and carrying on.

Keep on pokin' in.  You were missed.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow. What a coincidence! We were just talking about you.
Apparently the reports of your demise... well, you know the quote 
Nice hearing from you. Glad to hear your death was greatly exaggerated


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi, Michael! Welcome back!  Wow, that's quite a story. I'm glad things are working out for you. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 28, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, Michael! Welcome back!  Wow, that's quite a story. I'm glad things are working out for you. Happy Thanksgiving!



Hello, Michael.  My brother who lives in the College Station area says the weather there hasn't been all that good in the past few days.  I hope the sun came out today and made for a pleasant Thanksgiving in Ft. Worth.  Nice to meet you.

Any friend of Mark Twain is a friend of mine.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 28, 2013)

Michael!  So very good to hear from you.  What a great reason to give thanks today!  

You have had some serious financial, family and health problems to deal with.  I'm not surprised to learn your having dealt with it and doing better.  I hope you can find some time to spend here with us again.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 28, 2013)

Welcome back Michael. I have seen some of your old posts and wondered where you were. Good to finally meet you.


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 28, 2013)

Whoa, Michael it really with us?  Welcome back!!  And hope you can stick around for a while longer.


----------



## CatPat (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello, Michael! You have very many friends here, I see. I hope to become one of your friends also.

I'm Cat. I'm 21, a college student, and I'm from Brasov, Romania. I live with my great-aunt Stela, known as DA (Dear Aunty) and I live in Asheville, NC.

I'm learning this wonderful American cooking. My parents are visiting us for the holiday season and my Mamma, MammaCat, is also a member of this website.

You have been through so very much! You seem to be such a very caring and nice person. I like this of you! 

It seems that a "Welcome Home, Michael!" is in order.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## letscook (Nov 29, 2013)

Welcome back and hope everything continues to improve.


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 30, 2013)

Well Michael - I have no clue who you are but from the response here you have been missed !!  

I'm glad you are here, hope you will stay around.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Michael, nice to have you back!  We've never met, but I've read a number of your old posts, and know that you are highly thought of here!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 30, 2013)

Ha !  Hello,  Welcome back. I have read some of your previous posts.  One thing about this group,  once you write something,   someone frequently  dredges up or continues or builds upon topics.   Very useful  and surprisingly very timely for some of us to read the first time, or read again.  So, it would seem,  you are always here.


----------



## CatPat (Dec 1, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Ha !  Hello,  Welcome back. I have read some of your previous posts.  One thing about this group,  once you write something,   someone frequently  dredges up or continues or builds upon topics.   Very useful  and surprisingly very timely for some of us to read the first time, or read again.  So, it would seem,  you are always here.



I agree, I looked up some posts. How nice to have you back with us!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 1, 2013)

Hail friend. Peace be with you!! ~~ Good to see ya still kicking....Maybe not quite as high, but still kicking just the same. ~ I've missed your wise counsel and no nonsense, well thought out, and spot on posts. ~ Hope things continue to improve for you. Your presence hear will again be a shot in the arm for this forum! ~~ Keep in touch!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 1, 2013)

Uncle Bob said:


> Hail friend. Peace be with you!! ~~ Good to see ya still kicking....Maybe not quite as high, but still kicking just the same. ~ I've missed your wise counsel and no nonsense, well thought out, and spot on posts. ~ Hope things continue to improve for you. Your presence hear will again be a shot in the arm for this forum! ~~ Keep in touch!



Uncle Bob!

So glad to see you again!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 1, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Uncle Bob!
> 
> So glad to see you again!


+1
waves at UB


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 1, 2013)

Uncle Bob it's good to see you here again.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes. Speaking of still kicking... lol
Hey, UB.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 2, 2013)

Uncle Bob! Hello! It's wonderful to see you back as well! I hope you had a fun and delicious Thanksgiving


----------



## cara (Dec 3, 2013)

Michael,
it is so wonderful to hear from you and to know you are still here ;o)
Hope your life will improve even more and so you will have more time for DC - well, once a month would be okay for the beginning ;o)

Welcome back, Uncle Bob!


----------

